# OEM stainless steel exhaust tips for 2.0T



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

I ordered a set of OEM stainless exhaust tips for my new CC 2.0T, but the instructions say "Passat", and the tips don't look like they will fit on the CC's oval shaped exhaust openings. Even if I could fit them on the oval shapes, they appear to be too close together to get both on. I may have to send them back.

Has anyone installed OEM stainless tips these on their CC? What was the part number and where did you get.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

I thought the same thing, fit like a glove once I started the process. takes about 5 mins. I 'dry fitted' them first to make sure, and you can adjust them befor using the loc tite. they look good once on. top nut is a bugger, get it hand tight then use the wrenchon the bottom 2


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

So you are saying the two tips won't actually contact each other once installed?

That would be good news. I will give it another try tonight. Thanks!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

CCLarry said:


> Has anyone installed OEM stainless tips these on their CC?


They come standard on CC's (with the Protection+ kit) from the Factory/port....so of course they'll fit :thumbup:


----------



## andreihd (Apr 29, 2011)

Jhawkcclux said:


> I thought the same thing, fit like a glove once I started the process. takes about 5 mins. I 'dry fitted' them first to make sure, and you can adjust them befor using the loc tite. they look good once on. top nut is a bugger, get it hand tight then use the wrenchon the bottom 2


Can you please supply the part number for those tips?
Thanks


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

can't find the part number in my old e mail, I ordered them from Bud at Checkered Flag. he was great, there should only be one part # and should be easy to find. mine sit a few mm apart


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

sorry testing to see if i can download a pic on here


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

you can barely see my exhaust tips, I will get a shot up close and post later today. I plasti dipped my grill, I'll post that later as well


----------



## ucantccme (Mar 16, 2011)

*Best buy*

Do a search for "CHROME EXHAUST MUFFLER TIP For VW EOS passat CC 09-11" on EBAY. Seller is auto-superman. Had to go to home depot and get a shorter allen head screw because I thought the screws were too long. They look good. They will ship from China. $28 plus $14 shipping.


----------



## dmartine (Mar 24, 2011)

I just got mine from the dealer for $85.00


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Part number:
3C0-071-910-U

Available from Keffer VW (sponsor on here) for $72.27:
http://www.keffervwparts.com/partlo...fo&PartID=899301&siteid=216054&catalogid=5496


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, that's the exact part number I ordered and thought they wouldn't fit. I'm installing them today.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## angelico (Jul 12, 2008)

CCLarry said:


> I ordered a set of OEM stainless exhaust tips for my new CC 2.0T, but the instructions say "Passat", and the tips don't look like they will fit on the CC's oval shaped exhaust openings. Even if I could fit them on the oval shapes, they appear to be too close together to get both on. I may have to send them back.
> 
> Has anyone installed OEM stainless tips these on their CC? What was the part number and where did you get.


Everywhere in the world except the US, it's called the "Passat CC".
:wave:


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

Yup, they fit with perfect German precision. Thanks for setting me straight, guys. :wave:

(sorry for $hitty iPhone pics)


----------



## Alex12 (May 2, 2011)

*3A Racing 62-1105 Stainless Exhaust Tip Oval 1-3/4" - 2" for 2012 VW CC Sport*

Just ordered the 3A Racing 62-1105 Stainless Exhaust Tip Oval 1-3/4" - 2" from amazon for only about $6.50 a piece. For the two with shipping I paid under $20. It got decent reviews, some complained about rust within a year but all of the complaints were from northeast. I'm in Florida so salty winter roads will not be an issue so hopefully they'll last me for some time. According to the reviews at Amazon they fit fine on CCs so I'll post a thread once I'll receive them. Below is the link if anyone is interested.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00029J0KU/ref=ox_ya_os_product


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Alex12 said:


> Just ordered the 3A Racing 62-1105 Stainless Exhaust Tip Oval 1-3/4" - 2" from amazon for only about $6.50 a piece. For the two with shipping I paid under $20. It got decent reviews, some complained about rust within a year but all of the complaints were from northeast. I'm in Florida so salty winter roads will not be an issue so hopefully they'll last me for some time. According to the reviews at Amazon they fit fine on CCs so I'll post a thread once I'll receive them. Below is the link if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00029J0KU/ref=ox_ya_os_product


much appreciated let us know how they go for you. I might end up with a set of these as well.


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> much appreciated let us know how they go for you. I might end up with a set of these as well.


Dang! I paid $80 for the oem's. Post pics and make us all feel like idiots


----------



## angelico (Jul 12, 2008)

Alex12 said:


> Just ordered the 3A Racing 62-1105 Stainless Exhaust Tip Oval 1-3/4" - 2" from amazon for only about $6.50 a piece. For the two with shipping I paid under $20. It got decent reviews, some complained about rust within a year but all of the complaints were from northeast. I'm in Florida so salty winter roads will not be an issue so hopefully they'll last me for some time. According to the reviews at Amazon they fit fine on CCs so I'll post a thread once I'll receive them. Below is the link if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00029J0KU/ref=ox_ya_os_product


agreed on these. Mine look pretty rough after a year. ya ya, worthless without pics... but the price is so good I can replace them every spring.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

angelico said:


> agreed on these. Mine look pretty rough after a year. ya ya, worthless without pics... but the price is so good I can replace them every spring.


I have the same ones, mine are pretty beat as well. I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## whiteevo (Dec 17, 2010)

i have the same ones from the local pep boys. after a few months they look like new still. i hit them with steel wool and polish quite a bit to keep them that way though.


----------



## Marcpitch (Nov 3, 2010)

*Why Not Standard?*

I got my 2011 CC VR6 in December and made sure I got these chrome tips. I wondered then and I wonder now, why would EVERY CC not have them. The car looks very unfinished without them and they are not that expensive. 

See the detailing section of VWVortex for a thread involving keeping these tips VERY shiny.


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Mine came with the OEM ones, but I really want a black chrome or all black tips. I got a black chrome set that came from a 135i BMW, but they just got delivered and I'm not quite sure they are going to work out, they are a bit smaller than the OEM VW ones. Will probably test it out next weekend and see if it works, hoping they do because they look great, but I think I might have jumped the gun on them without doing the research on the size.


----------



## 2010JettaSW-TDI (Apr 28, 2011)

phantom2010 said:


> Mine came with the OEM ones, but I really want a black chrome or all black tips. I got a black chrome set that came from a 135i BMW, but they just got delivered and I'm not quite sure they are going to work out, they are a bit smaller than the OEM VW ones. Will probably test it out next weekend and see if it works, hoping they do because they look great, but I think I might have jumped the gun on them without doing the research on the size.


Hey let me know how this works out I'm seriously looking at power coat black or Black Chrome but keep getting mixed reviews about it...

I hear the FloPro Black Chrome works but i'm worried about peeling


----------



## Alex12 (May 2, 2011)

*3A Racing 62-1105 Stainless Exhaust Tip Oval 1-3/4" - 2" for 2012 VW CC Sport*

They don't fit(http://www.amazon.com/3A-Racing-62-1105-Stainless-Exhaust/dp/B00029J0KU/ref=pd_sim_auto_1).

I just sent them back the same day I got them, they look good and seem the right size but too small.


Also I re-measured my exhaust pipe oval diameter on my 2012 CC Sport and it is exactly 3"(=76 mm) long way and 2 - 3/4"(=70mm) short way.

And I'm looking at Ebay one (http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CHRO...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cb5037ca0).

And according to the description from the seller, its inside diameter is 72mm...which would make it not fit, but it fit on CCLarry's 2012 CC.

So are the exhausts all same size or are the R-Line, Sport, Lux, and Executive a bit different from each other?

PLEASE let me know if anyone measured their dimensions so I know if I can order the one from Ebay since it fit on CCLarry's 2012 CC R-line.

Thanks!


----------



## Antrocco (Sep 5, 2007)

I bought the same chome tips from Amazon. They do not fit, I tried everything I could to get them on. I have a 2011 CC Sport, not sure if the mufflers are being made with different gauge steel then some of the others. I was looking on 3A Racing and Amazon ans saw this chrome tip, it looks to be a little bigger.Can someone confirm if this will fit and if it is the correct one for our cars. 

Thanks,
Anthony

part # 62-1106

http://www.amazon.com/3A-Racing-62-1106-Stainless-Exhaust/dp/B00029J0LE/ref=pd_sim_auto_1


http://www.3aracing.com/pdut_detail.asp?ID=45


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> Part number:
> 3C0-071-910-U





CCLarry said:


>


I was under the impression the OEM chrome tips were somewhat inclined in the end (like the original tips), and not simply straight... 
Or is there another part number/model?

What I mean is this kind of angle-cut:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CHRO...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VW-P...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I need these since I'm running a 42DD catless DP, res delete, and stock muffler.


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

sergiommms said:


> I was under the impression the OEM chrome tips were somewhat inclined in the end (like the original tips), and not simply straight...
> Or is there another part number/model?
> 
> What I mean is this kind of angle-cut:
> ...



Take a look here. They are slightly slash cut, but not as much as the original:


----------

